# OUI deal breaker?



## mmaniac57 (Jan 10, 2014)

Good afternoon everyone,
I just want to say before I ask for advice that despite this being my first post, I have followed this forum for quite some time, and found it to be very helpful in actively seeking employment to be a police officer. I have applied for numerous jobs that I have found on here, and even landed a few interviews that have given me great experience on what to expect in the hiring process. My question to you folks is relating to an arrest in 2006, when I was a knucklehead eighteen year old. I was charged with driving under the influence in Connecticut, and blew a .032, but as you know there is zero tolerance for a minor behind the wheel. It winded up being expunged from my record, and I finally was able to join the Marines,and served my enlistment along with an Afghanistan deployment. When I received my honorable discharge I joined the reserves,and started pursuing my dream of becoming a police officer.My question is in today's day and age given the tough economic times, how much is my arrest going to weigh on me when compared to other candidates? I am asking this because I winded up landing an interview with Nashua PD last year for example, and the second I told the detectives of my arrest, you could tell that the interview was over in their minds. Any feedback or advice given either positive or negative would be really appreciated, thanks gents!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

admissions of guilt on the inter-net are NEVER a good idea.

if it's not on your record, it's not on your record. keep trying, consult an attorney for any legal advice and thank you for your service.

P,S. Mass. is a tough area to find work. throw your net a little wider


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

With so many applicants departments can be more selective. They'll take the applicant with the clean record most of the time. Keep applying and thank guy for your service.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

In the interest of full disclosure, I'd still bring it up. People make mistakes, this was one. You smartened up, learned from it, served your country with honor (thanks for your service), and became stronger because of it. 

If you never brought it up, and a BI found out about it, I'd think that a lack of integrity would be more of a deal breaker than an 8 year old expunged charge. You'd especially be fucked if you took a lie detector test in another state. Your written application would be different from the polygraph. 

Bottom line, we recruit from the human race. People make mistakes. It's not a deal breaker, and you don't have to keep any story straight in your head when you tell the truth and are forthcoming.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Be upfront. This will probably not hurt you in the long run. What you have done since will be what you are judged on. With that being said, CT "expunged" records for OUI are essentially impossible for anyone to locate.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Johnny Law said:


> You'd especially be fucked if you took a lie detector test in another state. Your written application would be different from the polygraph.


This.

If you end up looking for a job in the south make sure you answer truthfully if you are hooked up to a polygraph. "I was a dummy, learned my lesson and have moved on in my life."

A .032 as a minor is hardly a deal breaker down here as long as you don't lie or beat around the bush about it.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Agreed. Not a deal breaker, unless you lie about it. Good luck, and thanks!

USM C-4

From the Hub City of the South

============================
"Some day I'm going to put a sword through your eye and out the back of your skull." - Arya Stark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mmaniac57 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks a lot everyone! I appreciate the advice and feedback. I am just going to be honest and patient, and hopefully one day my number will be called.


----------

